# erreur -17099 entourage



## babelutton (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

D'abord, je suis nulle en informatique ! Voilà, c'est dit ! J'ai un problème : je suis sur Mac depuis 1 an. Tout marchait bien jusqu'à aujourd'hui et là, sans que je n'ai rien touché dans les préférences ou autres réglages, je ne peux plus envoyer de messages par entourage : erreur -17099. J'ai bien vu que d'autres avaient eu le même problème que moi sur ce forum, mais les réponses ne m'ont pas aidée. 

Par avance merci...


----------



## Aliboron (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



babelutton a dit:


> D'abord, je suis nulle en informatique !


Ça arrive à des tas de gens, surtout au début 



babelutton a dit:


> Tout marchait bien jusqu'à aujourd'hui et là, sans que je n'ai rien touché dans les préférences ou autres réglages, je ne peux plus envoyer de messages par entourage : erreur -17099.


Comme on peut le voir sur la page d'erreurs de la FAQ MVP Entourage, c'est un code qui relaye un refus du serveur. Comme ça se produit sans que tu aies modifié tes réglages il se peut que ce soit ton hébergeur (plus exactement son serveur SMTP) qui ait modifié quelque chose. Peut-être aussi est-ce simplement temporaire.

Il serait bon que tu donnes quelques précisions de ce point de vue. En particulier quel est ton FAI, quel serveur SMTP tu utilises pour l'envoi de messages. 

Vérifie aussi que ce n'est pas un message en particulier (par exemple envoyé à un trop grand nombre de destinataires pour être accepté par le serveur SMTP). Un message bloquant, tant qu'il reste dans la boîte d'envoi, fait l'objet d'une tentative d'envoi à chaque connexion et, s'il en résulte un refus, bloque du coup les autres messages (ils sont envoyés par ordre chronologique).


----------



## babelutton (8 Décembre 2009)

Vous êtes extraordinaire, vous ! Depuis que vous m'avez répondu, je n'ai rien fait, mais ça remarche !!! :love: Allez comprendre ... La prochaine fois que j'aurais une panne, je ne manquerai pas de faire appel à vous ! Merci beaucoup de m'avoir répondu.

Ok, mais la prochaine fois, faudra aussi penser à lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" (<- clic) en tête d'Applications, ça m'évotera de devoir déplacer le topic !


----------

